
Full recovery of 2048-bit RSA key stored in Amazon's EC2 service - Ph4nt0m
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/09/storing-secret-crypto-keys-in-the-amazon-cloud-new-attack-can-steal-them/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232769)

